# Hot Enough For ya?



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I set the thermometer on the stone I was handling. 








It was 115 in the sun on the scaffold.....and this is Connecticut. What the hell do you do in the South West?
We threw up a tarp for shade, temp quickly came down to 90*


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Notice the pencil mark above the 130*. That was our on the job record last year.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Heat is just a state of mind.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

It was 103F (100 to 108 reported) here yesterday and I went down to look at the snow that was piled up and melting after plowing a couple of months ago. - It was a "dry heat" and the run-off evaporated quickly before getting to a sewer line or storm sewer. - It will be about 50F tonight and a high of about 65F tomorrow. I guess that is why they call our climate the "Theater of Seasons".


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Just about right for cooking eggs. Breakfast cooked on-site(literally) is awesome.:clap:

Looking at 100 degrees here for tomorrow.:sweatdrop:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

99F around here today


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

It's been 105 for 3 consecutive days in south Texas. Breaking records that stood proud for more then 100 years. I shouldn't complain too much. I only been here 3 years, before that I spent 10 years in Las Vegas where 124 was a normal summer day and it never dropped below 100 even during the night.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I think its called 'acclimation'... Teaching your body to sweat.

The first part of the season, you sweat a lot of salt and minerals.

After a while, your body learns to hold onto that stuff, so the sweat is less draining...

This early heat just hurts more cause were not acclimated for it yet..



Just remember everybody HYDRATE!!!


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

CJ we had the same situation yesterday, we have a bunch of rocks laid out on a roof right on the shingles (roofers are tearing it off as soon as we finish).

I was playing hot potato running those suckers to the water bucket. We almost had the sauna going under the tarp, dunk the rocks and watch the steam.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Do any of you ever stop working due to the heat?

Just like it doesn't make sense to work in the extreme cold, the same holds true for extreme heat. Your body just can't function as well in that kind of heat especially over a long stretch.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Greg Di said:


> Do any of you ever stop working due to the heat?
> 
> Just like it doesn't make sense to work in the extreme cold, the same holds true for extreme heat. Your body just can't function as well in that kind of heat especially over a long stretch.


Never took off a day due to heat. If possible, I'd look for something to do inside or on the shady side of the house.
Often times, we'd schedule the work for the day around the position of the sun, such as sheathing walls. If they all have to be sheathed, it's easy to pick a spot out of the direct sun to start and hopefully will be ready to move to another side before getting microwaved.


----------



## TheBuildingFirm (Dec 10, 2006)

I haven't taken days off due to the heat. Although when I was doing ICI work we would start early morning, usually 3 or 4 am to avoid working in the heat of the day.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

wwe don't have to work if it's too cold?:blink:


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Greg Di said:


> Do any of you ever stop working due to the heat?
> 
> Just like it doesn't make sense to work in the extreme cold, the same holds true for extreme heat. Your body just can't function as well in that kind of heat especially over a long stretch.


I try to make a long morning and afternoon and run errands and take a lunch between 12 and 2 if I can, only when its ridiculous hot out though, typically it's easy enough to chase the sun around the other side of the house.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I would rather deal with -10 temps than 100's.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I've delayed concrete pours due to the heat, (the heat combined with water throwing finishers can kill a slab), but not "regular" work.

If I'm on a dig or backfill, I just keep hydrated and keep on working. Footings, I'll do regardless of the heat.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Greg Di said:


> Do any of you ever stop working due to the heat?
> 
> Just like it doesn't make sense to work in the extreme cold, the same holds true for extreme heat. Your body just can't function as well in that kind of heat especially over a long stretch.


Occasionally, we will leave an hour or so early if the heat gets unbearable. Today was one of those days. 98 degrees, stick framing a roof, lots of double micro beams, hips, etc. No complaints from any of the guys.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

JBM said:


> I would rather deal with -10 temps than 100's.


Im the opposite. The cold is just annoying, cumbersome clothes, everything is frozen together. It's dark all the time in the winter.

I love the 5am sunrise and 9am sunsets in the summer, its really only super hot for about 3 hours at peak time usually.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

The burn from the ICF starts to hurt after a while, and 2nd degree burns from rebar is not fun.

I sent the crew out of the hole around 2:00 today as they were burning up and mo point pushing and getting a bunch of calls tomorrow morning saying they don't feel good.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

There was an Amish dude working on the roof at the house we are on, they tore off the off the opposite side yesterday. I thought the crazy bastard was gonna die, full beard, long hair, long sleeve shirt, black pants, straw hat and full sized work boots.

I literally had on shorts and shoes and sunglasses, it was too hot for socks even.


----------

